# New boy!AQHA gelding



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

There is a lot to like about this horse. He has a very good topline, especially considering the breed. Very short back, strong coupling and a good slope to his croup. Knees and hocks are low to the ground. I wish he had a tiny bit more bone below the knee and a bit more room in his hocks. 

In front he has been trimmed a bit toe long and low heeled.. something to keep an eye on. He stands in front a bit base narrow and seems to have a bit of bench knee going on. 

His shoulder is very nice considering the breed. This one could do English with no trouble.. and look good doing it. I could see this horse in the QH Congress doing a hunter course.

The root of his neck is a bit low and so he will work harder raising his neck and front but not a lot harder. 

This is a very nice horse. Nicely kept and the right weight as well as very nice conformation.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't ride English, so I can only say what's off considering he's a QH. 

His withers are very high and does seem built uphill and perhaps a little camped under. His butt is not as round as I like to see in a QH. A bit steep in the croup. Looks to be also a bit toed out in back but could also be the angle. 

I'm also not sure what the above comment about a good topline "for his breed" means.

I meant to mention also that he's very cute. I have a soft spot for sorrels.


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

Elana said:


> There is a lot to like about this horse. He has a very good topline, especially considering the breed. Very short back, strong coupling and a good slope to his croup. Knees and hocks are low to the ground. I wish he had a tiny bit more bone below the knee and a bit more room in his hocks.
> 
> In front he has been trimmed a bit toe long and low heeled.. something to keep an eye on. He stands in front a bit base narrow and seems to have a bit of bench knee going on.
> 
> ...


Thank you! The previous owner was doing a bit of everything with him, but he was a bit small for her (only 15.3, but plenty tall for me at 5'3''), and he wasn't quite fancy enough to take her to the breed shows. He'll do fine at the local level for me. 

I will be taking a close look at his feet next time I go out, definitely want to make sure that's taken care of. I'm not sure I've heard the term bench kneed before, can you explain? 



> I don't ride English, so I can only say what's off considering he's a QH.
> 
> His withers are very high and does seem built uphill and perhaps a little camped under. His butt is not as round as I like to see in a QH. A bit steep in the croup. Looks to be also a bit toed out in back but could also be the angle.
> 
> ...


I plan to use him in the all around, but our main event will be western pleasure. He does have a slightly smaller butt than I like on a quarter horse, but I consider it a lesser evil conformation wise, though I think his hip is a good length. As I understand it, the slant in his croup actually works in my favor as a pleasure horse, though he's not going to be the next big name in jumpers.  I'm not entirely sure if he toes out or not, it does look to be that way a bit in the photos, though I was looking at him in person and I didn't make any special note of it. I will have to take a good look at him next him I ride. The withers- eh, I'll take them :-| it might make saddle fitting hard, but he's a good boy, and I can work around it. 

Funny thing about his color. I'm actually not that fond of the darker sorrels/ chestnuts, unless they are flaxen or have lots of chrome. He doesn't really have either, but that's what I ended up with. He does have even white on all four legs, so that's a plus, and he has a star, which I do like.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

You'll come to be fond of sorrels after him I bet. I'm glad he's a good horse and congratulations on getting him. My QH is pretty downhill and has longer Pasternak than I'd like, but I wouldn't take any money in the world for her. She's my girl. =)


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

^ You're probably right.  I do like that he's a darker color- that dark main and tail are quite nice. I'd say he's actually a chestnut, some might even say liver with such dark main and tail, but he's registered sorrel, so that what I'll stick to officially. 

We love them regardless, faults and all- beside, point out to me the HF member with a horse who's got "perfect" conformation.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is not toed out behind any more than is normal. Striaght ahed back feet indicates a horse that is bowlegged at the hock. This puts strain on the hock and does not allow the hind leg to operate as it was designed.. as a spiral that works like a spring. 

One of my biggest complaints with QH halter horses is that demand for hind toes to point straight ahead. It is simply put, incorrect conformation for a horse.. any horse. 

A lot of Quarterhorses have a poor topline.. mutton withers that are too low and a weak/rough coupling followed by a huge butt or a very steep croup with the point of croup a bit far back. This horse has withers that are defined and carry well into the back. I hope they are not "knifey" and from the look in the photo I do not think they are. 

Bench knees are where the cannon is set off to the right or the left of the knee. This can cause shear in the knee under very stressful exercise (jumping and racing etc.). 

This horse looks very useful AND breedy. Nice horse, this one.


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

Ah, got it. He does have bench knees, yes. The withers are a bit high, but not extraordinary. Thanks so much for your anayisis! I knew he was decent, but wasn't really sure just how good the confirmation was. It's great to hear an in depth opinion of him. .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Elana said:


> One of my biggest complaints with QH halter horses is that demand for hind toes to point straight ahead. It is simply put, incorrect conformation for a horse.. any horse.
> 
> A lot of Quarterhorses have a poor topline.. mutton withers that are too low and a weak/rough coupling followed by a huge butt or a very steep croup with the point of croup a bit far back.


I can't speak to what people look for in a halter QH either. Halter lines are actually my least favorite and I tend to avoid them unless the horse itself I just do fantastic I can't pass it up. 

Many conformation "faults" to one person are strengths to another. Obviously, OP, you picked a QH that fits what you need in the discipline you enjoy. He wouldn't fit my needs of a QH but he's cute and sounds to be a great fit for you so that is all that matters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

